# New Staff



## Dirty Dog

Please join us in welcoming @Buka, @Tony Dismukes and @kempodisciple to the moderation team. They'll be getting up to speed over the coming days and with their help we hope to do a better job of controlling the spam that has been such a problem lately.


----------



## _Simon_

Oh wow, congratulations @Buka, @Tony Dismukes and @kempodisciple on your promotion!!! Couldn't have gone to more deserving fellas! I was wondering about the icon next to kempodisciple's name!

Well done


----------



## JR 137

3 of the genuinely nicest and best people here. Very good choice.


----------



## ballen0351

Congrats


----------



## wanderingstudent

Head of the bureau, for the control of spam.

haha, like a Monty Python skit.

But seriously, good to hear; the issue is being addressed.


----------



## Flying Crane

Good choices, and congratulations.

And when I saw the title of the thread, I thought you were looking to buy a new bo for your training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Thanks to you three for stepping up to help out. We appreciate the work all of the staff does to keep this pace smooth for the rest of us.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Good choice and congratulations..... but I am a little disappointed with this thread..... I thought @Dirty Dog was going to tell us about a new staff he got for Christmas







Congratulations to @Buka, @Tony Dismukes and @kempodisciple


----------



## Danny T

Excellent choices and a thank you to them for taking on the responsibility.


----------



## Buka

Thanks guys. Bear with me as I learn how to do this stuff, I'm not tech savvy.


----------



## ballen0351

Buka said:


> Thanks guys. Bear with me as I learn how to do this stuff, I'm not tech savvy.


Crap he's here....everyone act natural


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Thanks for the warm welcome/words of confidence everyone!


----------



## dvcochran

Dirty Dog said:


> Please join us in welcoming @Buka, @Tony Dismukes and @kempodisciple to the moderation team. They'll be getting up to speed over the coming days and with their help we hope to do a better job of controlling the spam that has been such a problem lately.


Congratulation folks. They will be assets to the site. Great work.


----------



## Tames D

Congrats! All good choices.


----------



## Tames D

Buka said:


> Thanks guys. Bear with me as I learn how to do this stuff, I'm not tech savvy.


Otto,The only advice I can give you is when things get really rough (and they will) remember that you have that bullet in your shirt pocket. And don't be afraid to use it!!


----------



## Steve

Congrats.  Good choices.


----------



## CB Jones

@Buka @kempodisciple @Tony Dismukes


----------



## dvcochran

CB Jones said:


> @Buka @kempodisciple @Tony Dismukes
> 
> View attachment 21992


I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## _Simon_

CB Jones said:


> @Buka @kempodisciple @Tony Dismukes
> 
> View attachment 21992


Hahaha classic!


----------



## Dirty Dog

And.... one more.
Join us all in welcoming @gpseymour to the staff.
All of you should start receiving your paychecks immediately. I suggest you start looking at yachts and supercars.


----------



## Bruce7

Congratulations, great chose

Should do a 4 Musketeers


----------



## CB Jones

Now the posse is complete... @gpseymour


----------



## CB Jones

@Dirty Dog to all spammers:


Fill your hands you spammers


----------



## _Simon_

Awesome choice, couldn't have picked better folk.

Congratulations @gpseymour, well deserved!


----------



## pdg

Dammit, now I have to hide from 4 people


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> And.... one more.
> Join us all in welcoming @gpseymour to the staff.
> All of you should start receiving your paychecks immediately. I suggest you start looking at yachts and supercars.


Happy to help. I'll immediately start banning everyone who contributes to thread drift...starting with myself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Dammit, now I have to hide from 4 people


Good luck with that. I turn up in the durndest places around here.


----------



## JR 137

@gpseymour 
I’m going to tell you the same thing I told my brother in law the day he graduated from the state police academy:

Now that you’re a cop, I can’t talk to you anymore.


----------



## Buka

CB Jones said:


> @Dirty Dog to all spammers:
> 
> 
> Fill your hands you spammers



Since I was young, one of my all time favorite scenes in film. It started when they called him "old". I like it even more now.


----------

